# Scottish Reptile and Exotics Network Meeting



## jo-jo-beans

Saturday 9th June 2012, at the Bellshill Cultural Centre, will see the first meeting of the 

*"Scottish Reptile and Exotics Network"*

Whooooohooooooo!!!!!!

It's only a 15 min drive from the Glasgow City Centre, and brill for public transport.
A train from Glasgow Central takes about 18 mins, and then it's like a 60 sec walk.
Or if you're coming from the east, there is a direct train to Bellshill from Edinburgh Waverly :2thumb:

The maximum attendance will be 100 people, so let me know if you def want a ticket - Everyone is welcome :2thumb:

Admission at the door will be about £2.50-£3 soley to cover costs incurred on the day. Will confirm once I've worked out all the costings.

Time wise, doors will open at 12.00pm with the programme starting at 12.15pm.

And we should finish about 4pm ish.

Here is the approximate programme for the day:
12.00 - doors open
12.15 - welcome and introductions
12.25 - Guest Speaker - Steve Foo "MonitorMad" and some of his monitors!!
12.45 - Guest Speaker - Erik Paterson "Dragonbreeder" and some of his house snakes
13.05 - Guest Speaker No 3 - tbc
13-15 - Lunch and a chance to network and talk herps
13.45 - Handling
4.15 - Finish

We are still looking for volunteers and their pets to be part of our handling session.

Thoughts, suggestions and questions - just gimme a shout :2thumb:
Joanna
: victory:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Saturday 2nd June, at the Bellshill Cultural Centre, will see the first meeting of the
> 
> *"Scottish Reptile and Exotics Network"*
> 
> Whooooohooooooo!!!!!!
> 
> It's only a 15 min drive from the Glasgow City Centre, and brill for public transport.
> A train from Glasgow Central takes about 18 mins, and then it's like a 60 sec walk.
> Or if you're coming from the east, there is a direct train to Bellshill from Edinburgh Waverly :2thumb:
> 
> The maximum attendance will be 100 people, so let me know if you def want a ticket - Everyone is welcome :2thumb:
> 
> Admission at the door will be about £2.50-£3 soley to cover costs incurred on the day. Will confirm once I've worked out all the costings.
> 
> Time wise, doors will open at 12.00pm with the programme starting at 12.15pm.
> 
> And we should finish about 4pm ish.
> 
> Here is the approximate programme for the day:
> 12.00 - doors open
> 12.15 - welcome and introductions
> 12.25 - Guest Speaker - Steve Foo "MonitorMad" and some of his monitors!!
> 12.45 - Guest Speaker - Erik Paterson "Dragonbreeder" and some of his house snakes
> 13.05 - Guest Speaker No 3 - tbc
> 13-15 - Lunch and a chance to network and talk herps
> 13.45 - Handling
> 4.15 - Finish
> 
> We are still looking for volunteers and their pets to be part of our handling session.
> 
> Thoughts, suggestions and questions - just gimme a shout :2thumb:
> Joanna
> : victory:


Very kind offer. . .I have a suggestion. .is it too late to organise the "Scottish Reptile and Exotics Network meeting" in London?. . .
nice to openly offer. .perhaps a touch far for me. .but I know the stories n pics'll make me wish I'd gone


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> Very kind offer. . .I have a suggestion. .is it too late to organise the "Scottish Reptile and Exotics Network meeting" in London?. . .
> nice to openly offer. .perhaps a touch far for me. .but I know the stories n pics'll make me wish I'd gone


Well Marcus, it's a little too late for this one - but you never know!!
:2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

was worth a try. . .know it's away off yet. . .but hope it's the best yet. .and I know it'll be Monitor Mad: victory:


----------



## kaimarion

Good to see that everything is coming together and you've got two great guest speakers so far. 
If you've got any posters designed I'll print some off and put them up in the shop. It may also be worth while to get in contact with the people at Neon Gecko(Glasgow), Pro exotics(Paisley/Greenock), Ayrshire Exotics(Kilmarnock), Olympia pets(East Kilbride), Dragon aquatics(Paisley) to help promote the meet.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

kaimarion said:


> Good to see that everything is coming together and you've got two great guest speakers so far.
> If you've got any posters designed I'll print some off and put them up in the shop. It may also be worth while to get in contact with the people at Neon Gecko(Glasgow), Pro exotics(Paisley/Greenock), Ayrshire Exotics(Kilmarnock), Olympia pets(East Kilbride), Dragon aquatics(Paisley) to help promote the meet.


 
Thanks Sweets :2thumb:
When the posters are produced, i'll get them out there, hoping to publish them here so anyone can print them off and stick them up.

Also going to be offering pet shops the opportunity to have a dry goods stall. :no1:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Good to see things coming together!!


----------



## daftlassieEmma

Nicely done! :no1:

And just to shamelessly promote him a wee bitty: Erik's a great guy and his enthusiam shines when he gives talks :2thumb:


----------



## stan

Whereabouts in Bellshill is that?


----------



## jo-jo-beans

stan said:


> Whereabouts in Bellshill is that?


If you know the town, it's next to Morissons petrol garage.

Cultural Centres (what we used to call libraries :lol2


----------



## dragonbreeder

Awesome. Looking forward to this! 
Erik

p.s. thanks Emma


----------



## dragonbreeder

Out of interest - is there a Facebook group or page for this?


----------



## jo-jo-beans

dragonbreeder said:


> Out of interest - is there a Facebook group or page for this?


Not yet, it's a good idea tho, and it's now on the list - my very very long list :lol2:


----------



## bumbleyjoe

Why oh why is this so far away from me????? :-( wish I could but not going to be able to go.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

bumbleyjoe said:


> Why oh why is this so far away from me????? :-( wish I could but not going to be able to go.


Hey Hal, 
I know, Marcus was saying the same. Makes a change from me being miles away :lol2:
Don't worry, there will be loads of pics.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

wow something that i could actually maybe go to!! just depends if i'm working that day or not. i hope not, i'd love to attend :2thumb:

not that it's very exciting but i have a dog tame corn snake i would be happy to take along


----------



## toolrthebest

jo-jo-beans said:


> Saturday 2nd June, at the Bellshill Cultural Centre, will see the first meeting of the
> 
> *"Scottish Reptile and Exotics Network"*
> 
> Whooooohooooooo!!!!!!
> 
> It's only a 15 min drive from the Glasgow City Centre, and brill for public transport.
> A train from Glasgow Central takes about 18 mins, and then it's like a 60 sec walk.
> Or if you're coming from the east, there is a direct train to Bellshill from Edinburgh Waverly :2thumb:
> 
> The maximum attendance will be 100 people, so let me know if you def want a ticket - Everyone is welcome :2thumb:
> 
> Admission at the door will be about £2.50-£3 soley to cover costs incurred on the day. Will confirm once I've worked out all the costings.
> 
> Time wise, doors will open at 12.00pm with the programme starting at 12.15pm.
> 
> And we should finish about 4pm ish.
> 
> Here is the approximate programme for the day:
> 12.00 - doors open
> 12.15 - welcome and introductions
> 12.25 - Guest Speaker - Steve Foo "MonitorMad" and some of his monitors!!
> 12.45 - Guest Speaker - Erik Paterson "Dragonbreeder" and some of his house snakes
> 13.05 - Guest Speaker No 3 - tbc
> 13-15 - Lunch and a chance to network and talk herps
> 13.45 - Handling
> 4.15 - Finish
> 
> We are still looking for volunteers and their pets to be part of our handling session.
> 
> Thoughts, suggestions and questions - just gimme a shout :2thumb:
> Joanna
> : victory:


:censor:

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh if only i was closer !!!!!!!!!


----------



## jo-jo-beans

*Update to date of meet!!*

Tiny update - 

because the Queens Jubilee falls on the weekend of the show (even although they have already accepted my booking) the Cultural Centre will be closed!!!! :lol2:

So were just going to go with the following Saturday - 
Saturday 9th June 2012 :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Tiny update -
> 
> because the Queens Jubilee falls on the weekend of the show (even although they have already accepted my booking) the Cultural Centre will be closed!!!! :lol2:
> 
> So were just going to go with the following Saturday -
> Saturday 9th June 2012 :2thumb:


 get some some stickers over the day/date part of the poster people . . :2thumb:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> get some some stickers over the day/date part of the poster people . . :2thumb:


Just my luck!! :whistling2:


----------



## Poxicator

date updated as requested to Saturday 9th June 2012


----------



## daftlassieEmma

Poxicator said:


> date updated as requested to Saturday 9th June 2012


 Bugger, I'll be in France :sad:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Evening all, 

I can confirm that the ticket price will be a measly £3!!!

(this includes lunch :no1

joanna


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Still looking for volunteers . . . . . .

:2thumb:


----------



## heather08

Hi There
As i mentioned to you before,Heather and myself will do our best to help out :2thumb:
I have a question though!..i was just looking at one of the Scottish rep. sites today, ..and there are still people talking about where to have a venue,what to do, etc,etc
Surely we should all come together on this one and give our support to `ONE TRIAL SHOW!!!`
Carey


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Evening all,
> 
> I can confirm that the ticket price will be a measly £3!!!
> 
> (this includes lunch :no1
> 
> joanna


JJB I can't make it up there. . .but. . .if I send you my £3. .will you send my lunch? . .:lol2:

seriously though. . .looks as though it's all coming together nicely:2thumb:


----------



## kaimarion

Just liked the Facebook page with the shop profile and my own account.


----------



## Fionab

never heard of this until today  shame its in glasgow, hope its a great day for everyone, if you are having another one are you going to be changing venues. ?


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> JJB I can't make it up there. . .but. . .if I send you my £3. .will you send my lunch? . .:lol2:
> 
> seriously though. . .looks as though it's all coming together nicely:2thumb:


Cheers Marcus, and I'll see what I can do :lol2:



kaimarion said:


> Just liked the Facebook page with the shop profile and my own account.


Awesome!! :2thumb:



Fionab said:


> never heard of this until today  shame its in glasgow, hope its a great day for everyone, if you are having another one are you going to be changing venues. ?


Only 15 mins outside Glasgow, very easy to get to. 
I've already got people coming from all over Scotland : victory:: victory:

Where abouts in Central Scotland are you from?


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Cheers Marcus, and I'll see what I can do :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Only 15 mins outside Glasgow, very easy to get to.
> I've already got people coming from all over Scotland : victory:: victory:
> 
> Where abouts in Central Scotland are you from?


I'll pay handsomely. . .if it's hand delivered by Mermaid. . :lol2:

(in joke)


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> I'll pay handsomely. . .if it's hand delivered by Mermaid. . :lol2:
> 
> (in joke)


Im very resourceful - leave it with me :lol2:


----------



## Ronster

I`ll be there, really looking forward to it!


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Ronster said:


> I`ll be there, really looking forward to it!


Awesome!, should be a great day.

Remember to like our Facebook page for any updates :2thumb:
Scottish Reptile & Exotics Network | Facebook


----------



## elliotuk

i live in glasgow and would love to come but i dont have a car! is there a bus or train going that way? or anyone living in glasgow gimme a lift?


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Update: just had one of the big reptile suppliers confirm that they will be donating prizes for the raffle  whoooohooo!!!! :2thumb:


Still looking for volunteers . . . .


----------



## Fionab

jo-jo-beans said:


> Cheers Marcus, and I'll see what I can do :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Only 15 mins outside Glasgow, very easy to get to.
> I've already got people coming from all over Scotland : victory:: victory:
> 
> Where abouts in Central Scotland are you from?


I have the misfortune to live in Grangemouth.............. but I dont do Glasgow lol


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Still looking for volunteers :whistling2::whistling2:

And remember, if you'd like tickets booked, send me a message :2thumb:

Joanna
X


----------



## Iguanaquinn

*Van please!!!????*

Can any of you great people near EK or Glasgow help me out please???

I am taking on an adut rescue BCI on wed night, the boy has just had a baby and can no longer keep the Boa....

Problem is that it comes in a 6' viv :gasp: I am picking it up from Newton Mearns, could anyone help me out with a van please???

P.S. Jo, I will help out no problem.


----------



## MaMExotics

toolrthebest said:


> :censor:
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhh if only i was closer !!!!!!!!!


same i live in wick (near john a grouts)



jo-jo-beans said:


> Still looking for volunteers :whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> And remember, if you'd like tickets booked, send me a message :2thumb:
> 
> Joanna
> X


god looks like i will have a very long train ride a head of me then, hope i can make it , 

P.s any one up north driving down???


----------



## Fordyl2k

Im in Coatbridge so literally a 5min drive for me  so ive not excuse not to go !


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Fordyl2k said:


> Im in Coatbridge so literally a 5min drive for me  so ive not excuse not to go !


Thats what I like to hear!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## 4lph4d0g

Never had a clue about this. Ill deffo come to this. Im the only person i know with a snake. Be good to mix with a few like minded ppl.


----------



## misshissy

if i can get a sitter I will talk the hubby into bringing me through :2thumb:


----------



## stevier

Jo I'd love to attend if there is space, sounds an interesting day and a great chance to meet like minded folk (and pick brains) :2thumb:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

I will bring along my 06 BCI.... Should be good... Oh Jo a friend of mine is looking to attend his daughters school, up in EK. The head teacher has organised an assembly in-front of the lot of the whole bloody lot of them!

We will have an hour and a half to gas about reptiles and a we show and tell.. It will be in March, want the details?

Will be good to get some flyers for it.....


----------



## MaMExotics

dose anyone now what monitors MM is taking ????


----------



## jo-jo-beans

stevier said:


> Jo I'd love to attend if there is space, sounds an interesting day and a great chance to meet like minded folk (and pick brains) :2thumb:


Awesome!! Just send me your full name and how many tickets you'd like, and I'll pop you on the guest list : victory:



Iguanaquinn said:


> I will bring along my 06 BCI.... Should be good... Oh Jo a friend of mine is looking to attend his daughters school, up in EK. The head teacher has organised an assembly in-front of the lot of the whole bloody lot of them!
> 
> We will have an hour and a half to gas about reptiles and a we show and tell.. It will be in March, want the details?
> 
> Will be good to get some flyers for it.....


:lol2: sounds ike fun, wish him good luck from me :lol2:
Sounds like a plan, I'm drawing up the flyers/posters at the moment, just waitin to confirm a few more details before I finalise them.



MaMExotics said:


> dose anyone now what monitors MM is taking ????


Oooooooohhhhh maybe, but it's not confirmed yet.
I spoke to Steve, and we're talking possibly 3 large monitors - Giz the Blackthroat (who is my fav), an Argus and Mangrove.
All to be confirmed tho : victory:

Awesome awesome beasts!!!! :no1::no1:


----------



## MaMExotics

jo-jo-beans said:


> Oooooooohhhhh maybe, but it's not confirmed yet.
> I spoke to Steve, and we're talking possibly 3 large monitors - Giz the Blackthroat (who is my fav), an Argus and Mangrove.
> All to be confirmed tho : victory:
> 
> Awesome awesome beasts!!!! :no1::no1:


oh i do hope he takes the argus monitor and a couple of dwarf monitors there my fav ones


----------



## connor 1213

Just relised I can't come 
I work Saturday...


----------



## MaMExotics

connor 1213 said:


> Just relised I can't come
> I work Saturday...


same but i am getting the day off


----------



## jo-jo-beans

connor 1213 said:


> Just relised I can't come
> I work Saturday...


You've got 4 months to work on your boss!! :2thumb:



MaMExotics said:


> same but i am getting the day off


Yay!! :2thumb:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Iguanaquinn said:


> I will bring along my 06 BCI.... Should be good... Oh Jo a friend of mine is looking to attend his daughters school, up in EK. The head teacher has organised an assembly in-front of the lot of the whole bloody lot of them!
> 
> We will have an hour and a half to gas about reptiles and a we show and tell.. It will be in March, want the details?
> 
> Will be good to get some flyers for it.....


I should have worded that better, Jo do u want to come along with us lol.


----------



## MaMExotics

Iguanaquinn said:


> I should have worded that better, Jo do u want to come along with us lol.


did u say you are taking your boa??


----------



## Iguanaquinn

MaMExotics said:


> did u say you are taking your boa??


I meant to the meet-up probably take my Dwarf to the school. Not sure I want to have my big adult spook at the sight of 200 children running around.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

MaMExotics said:


> did u say you are taking your boa??


Animals for the handling sessions haven't been confirmed yet.

They will be confirmed nearer the date.


----------



## MaMExotics

Iguanaquinn said:


> I meant to the meet-up probably take my Dwarf to the school. Not sure I want to have my big adult spook at the sight of 200 children running around.


cool


jo-jo-beans said:


> Animals for the handling sessions haven't been confirmed yet.
> 
> They will be confirmed nearer the date.


i hope some one takes some nice big snakes like diffrent boas that would be cool


----------



## Iguanaquinn

MaMExotics said:


> cool
> 
> 
> i hope some one takes some nice big snakes like diffrent boas that would be cool


I will have my Sunglow by then. My M8 has a green annie and a 13' burm too. But suppose just need to wait and see.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

MaMExotics said:


> cool
> 
> 
> i hope some one takes some nice big snakes like diffrent boas that would be cool


I'm hoping for a range of all reps and exotics, big and small



Iguanaquinn said:


> I will have my Sunglow by then. My M8 has a green annie and a 13' burm too. But suppose just need to wait and see.


:2thumb:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Just a note for everyone, I would hate for any misunderstandings. 

This isn't a meet that you can just turn up with a pet in tow, every animal coming along has to be agreed and signed off by myself beforehand :2thumb:

Joanna


----------



## Ronster

jo-jo-beans said:


> Just a note for everyone, I would hate for any misunderstandings.
> 
> This isn't a meet that you can just turn up with a pet in tow, every animal coming along has to be agreed and signed off by myself beforehand :2thumb:
> 
> Joanna



Sod that, I'll be bringing along my cobras and vipers, not in rubs, just the tesco bag I got them in, that's when I get round to printing my DWA licence off the net...

:lol2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

*Update*

Hey Everyone, 
things are trucking along nicely, although we are still looking for volunteers for the handling sessions - give me a shout if you'd like to be part of it (entry is free if you volunteer).

Also, tickets are running low, so if you'd like to reserve some, gimme a shout (would hate to have to turn you away becasue we reached capacity).

This is gonna be a great day!!!

Joanna


----------



## jo-jo-beans

*Nearly Forgot!!*

I have the poster ready to go, so if anyone would like to put it up in their local petshop, send me your email and I'll send it out, or if you don't have access to a printer, I'll post you out some.

Joanna
xx


----------



## jo-jo-beans

*Poster*

Hey guys and girlies, 
heres the poster, feel free to print it off and pop it up in your local pet shop )
Joanna


----------



## Iguanaquinn

jo-jo-beans said:


> Hey guys and girlies,
> heres the poster, feel free to print it off and pop it up in your local pet shop )
> Joanna
> 
> image


Should have PM'd me I would have done it :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad

Looking forward to it JoJo , I hope to bring a few of my lot either Gizzmo the blackthroat or Dundee the water monitor (one of the previous two for the biggies) the mangrove monitor , the Argus monitor and a roughneck monitor :2thumb:

Steve


----------



## cold blooded beast

Shame about the distance ..and I can't make it ...but it's gonna be an awesome event .... Loads o pics from all you guys that go ..please .. :2thumb:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> Shame about the distance ..and I can't make it ...but it's gonna be an awesome event .... Loads o pics from all you guys that go ..please .. :2thumb:


Defo Marcus!! :2thumb:



monitor mad said:


> Looking forward to it JoJo , I hope to bring a few of my lot either Gizzmo the blackthroat or Dundee the water monitor (one of the previous two for the biggies) the mangrove monitor , the Argus monitor and a roughneck monitor :2thumb:
> 
> Steve


Awesome bud, totally awesome. Can't wait to see the Roughie :no1:


----------



## Fordyl2k

Not long until this now


----------



## monitor mad

This little girl will be in attendance :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

monitor mad said:


> This little girl will be in attendance :2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> image


ummm. . Steve . . .one politely requests the right to correct you. . .That aint a little girl. . . . .She's ALL WOMAN. . .and PLENTY to her. . . . .just the way I like em: victory:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

*Update!!*

Hey guys and girls, the items have started coming in for the raffle, and I'm pleased to announce that so far they include:

Pro Rep Tortoise Feed Growing Kit
Pro Rep Livefood Care Kits

And our 1st prize is a Lucky Reptile Herp Nursery II incubator.
What an awesome awesome prize!!!!

Tickets are going fast, so message me to reserve yours!!!
Joanna
Xx


----------



## Rawwwrchazli

YES!
I can escape the granparents while we're on holiday!


----------



## jo-jo-beans

*UPDATE )*

Ok guys and girlies, 
there's going to be a stall selling dry goods and inverts, is there anything that you'd like to see? Fake plants, hides, decorations etc???

Also, the raffle tickets will only be 50p each )


Obviously, because were talking about live animals, there might be some changes, but here's the list of what we have so far:
A big gorgeous albino burm called Buster, Black Ladder Tail Boa, Boa Constrictor Occidentalis, Salmon Pastel BCI (pics on FB), Bearded Dragon, Corn snake, Stick Insects, Argentine Black and White Tegu, Mantis, Chile Rose Tarantula, African Pygmy Hedgehog, Asian Water Monitor, Roughneck Monitor, Argus Monitor, Mangrove Monitor, Western Hognose, Leopard Gecko, Crested Gecko, Womas, Terrapins, Blue Tounge Skinks and also a few surprise apprearances ............

Joanna
)


----------



## trogdorable

is there anyone going from or around kirkcaldy? 
im struggling to find someone to drive me and my friend there and with us both bringing animals along, we obviously dont want to use the train.
so any spare seats anyone? :blush: more than happy to pay petrol moneys!


----------



## Fordyl2k

Id like to so some mantids and millipedes for sale  however im being biased as im on the lookout for some


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Fordyl2k said:


> Id like to so some mantids and millipedes for sale  however im being biased as im on the lookout for some


Hi Ryan, 
I'll certainly pass it on. 

They mentioned spiders and scorpions as well :2thumb:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Remind me where this is please, my phone won't show the info for some reason


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Hey hey!! It's on Saturday 9th June,doors open 12 noon. 
And its at the Bellshill Cultural Centre, bellshill.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

*Update:*

I was speechless today when I opened two big boxes, with even more raffle prizes ..........

I reckon nearly everyone will go away with a prize!! :2thumb:


----------



## Fordyl2k

Who is it that will be selling Jo-jo ?
cheers,
Ryan


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Fordyl2k said:


> Who is it that will be selling Jo-jo ?
> cheers,
> Ryan


Hey Sweets, 
It's Strictly Exotics that I've invited :2thumb:


----------



## Lesley4444

Can you just turn up at the door and buy tickets? i am working nightshift the night before and the night of the show but i would really like to come...even if its for an hr or two. Can you arrive late?


----------



## BarbedHellion

trogdorable said:


> is there anyone going from or around kirkcaldy?
> im struggling to find someone to drive me and my friend there and with us both bringing animals along, we obviously dont want to use the train.
> so any spare seats anyone? :blush: more than happy to pay petrol moneys!


Being said friend, I'm also willing to chip in for some petrol money - we'll both be bringing a rub each, so hopefully someone can squeeze us two skinny individuals and a couple of rubs into their car!
I'll be brining my male Beardie(La Fang) along, if someone could message me anything I may need to bring, I'm unsure if anything will be supplied. Though I'll likely just ask Trogdorable soon about that. 
Thanks!


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Lesley4444 said:


> Can you just turn up at the door and buy tickets? i am working nightshift the night before and the night of the show but i would really like to come...even if its for an hr or two. Can you arrive late?


Hi Lesley, 
The maximum attendance I can have is 100, that's why I have a guest list, sounds better than a list of people I need to let in :lol2:
It is just pay at the door, but at least if your names on the list, then you WILL get in. 
No probs if you come late.
Approximate timings - 
Doors open at 12pm everything starts around 12.15 with our guest speakers. Lunch about 1pm and animal handling at networking from 2-4pm 
Times will be confirmed soon

I've only got about 20 tickets left, so I'd probably get your name on the guest list (just message me your full name and how many tickets you'd like :2thumb



BarbedHellion said:


> Being said friend, I'm also willing to chip in for some petrol money - we'll both be bringing a rub each, so hopefully someone can squeeze us two skinny individuals and a couple of rubs into their car!
> I'll be brining my male Beardie(La Fang) along, if someone could message me anything I may need to bring, I'm unsure if anything will be supplied. Though I'll likely just ask Trogdorable soon about that.
> Thanks!


Hey sweets, 
Just bring what you think your beardie will need. You will have access to a plug, so if you want to run a heat mat, then bring that and an extension cable (just in case).
Joanna


----------



## dragonbreeder

Hi All,
Unfortunately me and my House Snakes won't be able to make it along on the day. I do apologize if you were looking forward to my talk.
Hope it goes well regardless & everyone has fun!

- Erik Paterson.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

dragonbreeder said:


> Hi All,
> Unfortunately me and my House Snakes won't be able to make it along on the day. I do apologize if you were looking forward to my talk.
> Hope it goes well regardless & everyone has fun!
> 
> - Erik Paterson.


 
No worries Erik, will get you next time!! :2thumb:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

*Update and programme*

Hey Guys and Girlies, 
Here is the programme for the day - whoooohoooooo!!!!

12.00 Doors open to public
12.15 Welcome
12.25 Brian Shepherd - Forth Valley Reptile Club
12.35 David Rogers - Inspector, SSPCA
12.45 Steve Foo (MonitorMad)
13.15 Lunch
13.45 Raffle
14.00 Animal Handling
16.00 End

Also, just a wee reminder, if you haven't already reserved tickets, there's only about a dozen left, so message me to get yourself on that guest list!!!!!

Joanna
:2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad

Looking forward to it JoJo not long to go now :2thumb:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

monitor mad said:


> Looking forward to it JoJo not long to go now :2thumb:
> 
> image


Aaaawwww looking good Steve!! Can't wait to meet this guy!!!!

Be good to see you again too!! :notworthy:


----------



## Dazmanhen

*Pmd*

I have pm'd you


----------



## jo-jo-beans

*Update*

Evening all, 
just a wee reminder, there is a cafe in the cultural centre, and there's cafes and Morrisons next door, but lunch WILL be provided :2thumb::2thumb:

ALSO, that's THE TICKETS ALL SOLD OUT!!! Whooooohoooooo!!!!!!!

Although I will be starting a waiting list in case anyone can't make it!!!!


----------



## MoreMonitors

Only a couple of days to go.

Can't wait for this! :2thumb:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Quality tomorrow it is!!!


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Just a huge thanks to everyone that came along today, a most excellent day. Special thanks to all my lovely animals handlers who brought their pets along, the forth valley reptile club for their support, and my hub who has put up with me for the last 6 months while im been organising it. Hope you all enjoyed yourselves......pics will follow shortly, jo xxxxxxx


----------



## monitor mad

jo-jo-beans said:


> Just a huge thanks to everyone that came along today, a most excellent day. Special thanks to all my lovely animals handlers who brought their pets along, the forth valley reptile club for their support, and my hub who has put up with me for the last 6 months while im been organising it. Hope you all enjoyed yourselves......pics will follow shortly, jo xxxxxxx


 
Had a blast today Jo Jo , and i must say i was made really welcome by everyone there , thanks to your hubby for his help as well , got back about 7pm so all good and looking forward to some pic's (ps thanks again for the bottle :mf_dribble 
A well organised event who everyone thoroughly enjoyed well done JJB :no1:

Steve


----------



## quadrapop

Enjoyed today, my mums a little worried that I want a Mangrove monitor now but when I move out. If there is another one I would happily bring some of the collection along. Was a down to earth good friendly event. Well done.


----------



## palomine

Just as Donna says.......great day...very friendly.....really enjoyed.
Hope Scotland has more of these 'get togethers'.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Thanks guys, for all the nice words - much appreciated )

Anywhoooooos, for those not on Facebook 
Scottish Reptile & Exotics Network | Facebook


Here's the link to Photobucket for some pics from today

Rep Event 9 June 2012 Bellshill pictures by jo-jo-beans - Photobucket


----------



## Fordyl2k

Great day! Can't wait for the next one! Everyone was extremely friendly and happy to talk/give advice. Sungrazers were the highlight for me!
Well done Jo Jo!


Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Getting to meet the Argus Monitor was my hghlight... Big Dundee the Water Monitor also!

Was great to meet the man himself, Steve!


----------

